# Train Fever Problem



## KaffeeMitMilch (8. Mai 2016)

Hi,

habe mir heute das Spiel über Steam gekauft, nach dem installieren gleich gestartet und Grafik Einstellungen optimiert.
nach dem starten einer Karte, sah ich alles schwarz bis auf die schienen, beim +/- zoomen flackert die Geometrie auf, dann habe ich die Grafik Einstellung komplett auf Niedrig gestellt,was jedoch nichts brachte.

danach habe ich ausersehen die Auflösung auf UHD gestellt, jetzt kann ich nichts mehr ändern bzw. komme ich nicht mehr in den Einstellungen da das Bild sehr verschoben ist. 

Bitte Hilft mir  

CPU:Xeon 1220V3
GPU: XFX 7970
Board: Z97 AR Asus
HDD: Seagate Desktop 1TB
RAM:16gb
LAN: ASUS PCE-AC68
21:9 FHD Monitor


----------



## sh4sta (8. Mai 2016)

Üblichen verdächtigen gemacht? Graka Treiber Aktuell? Mal nen älteren Treiber probiert? Steam Spiel Rep. laufen lassen und/oder Spiel komplett neu installt?

greetz


----------



## DarkMo (9. Mai 2016)

Ohne jetzt zu schauen: Du hast bestimmt ne AMD Graka? Hau Raptr runter und los geht's. Wegen der Auflösung: Mit Alt+Enter in den Fenstermodus und neu einstellen. Hf


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (11. Mai 2016)

danke danke, ja das Drecks Raptr war schuld, jetzt läufst bzw. die Züge fahren mit etwas Verspätung


----------

